# Chest not symmetrical !!!! HELP!!!



## Adam_david (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok so one side of my chest is bigger than the other. How can I fix this?


----------



## MattG (Mar 12, 2014)

Ive got the same thing goin on, hate it. U can see in my avatar my right pec (your left) isnt as full on the bottom as the other one. Was thinkin about a small amount of syntherol to fix the problem...


----------



## Adam_david (Mar 12, 2014)

Is that the only fix? I heard winstrol works on lagging muscle groups


----------



## MattG (Mar 12, 2014)

Adam_david said:


> Is that the only fix? I heard winstrol works on lagging muscle groups



Not sure bro. Heard test p is supposed to help site injection style, but thats a debate...havnt tried it yet myself


----------



## Adam_david (Mar 12, 2014)

How much synthol would one need?  I don't want to look like those dude that use to much.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 12, 2014)

Those dudes over done it. A lot of body builders use it and you can't tell. I've even read where they inject baby oil and looking like a water ballon. Anyway I don't think site injecting would help. Maybe for a short period of time from the oil but synthol would def fix it.


----------



## Adam_david (Mar 13, 2014)

I just read something saying that with the pec being a flat muscle u would need to do several smaller injections thru out each day to keep ur chest from looking lumpy.  That it's easy to mess ur chest up with it.   Is this the only way? I need it fixed lol


----------



## Big-John (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah they will be multiple injections with it. You can try the site injection. You got nothing to lose.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 13, 2014)

Done properly,  you can easily sculpt nearly any muscle to achieve symmetry.   It's not like you are going to wake up one morning with one giant lumpy pec.   Go to P.M. and find BigA's syntherol protocols.   Use this as a starting point.   Each muscle group is well laid out and when followed correctly,  would be difficult to mess up.   It does take a commitment,  but if you are serious,  it is one of the best ways to achieve symmetry.   I tore my already smaller left bicep tendon about 3 years ago.   1 year after I ran BigA's bicep protocol on both biceps,  adding more oil to the left one to achieve symmetry.   To this day,  I gained a permanent 1.5 inches on my right and 2 1/4 inches on my left.   I would do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 13, 2014)

instead of site injections , why not try 1-arm dumbbell presses?


----------



## Adam_david (Mar 13, 2014)

I'd thought about that but saw war I vs against it saying one arms dumbbell presses would mess your balance and stuff up. Idk.  It said to do both arms. DB press and eventually the smaller would catch up bc the bigger would plateau. Not so sure about this bc I think the smaller pec is on my bigger arm and visa versa bc the muscles are compensating for each other


----------



## BeauBody38 (Dec 28, 2014)

I would surely rule out other diseases first prior taking steroids or other medications.


----------



## jack3d14 (Mar 6, 2015)

d2r2ddd said:


> instead of site injections , why not try 1-arm dumbbell presses?



I agree, that's what I would do any way.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 6, 2015)

Adam,  the problem is you have got to stop bench pressing like this! 
Epic Bench Press Maneuver: [ame]http://youtu.be/WDBP_xdzyxI[/ame]


----------

